# Web-browsing PC to Editing PC Upgrade



## MajesticBeardsman (Apr 2, 2017)

Hello all, not sure if this is the right place for this but...

A year ago I built my first PC and at the time I was only interested in web-browsing and YouTube etc with the occasional session on games like Shellshock Live, which aren't very intensive. I decided on an A10-7870k with 8GB of 2400Mhz Ram.

Since then, I have taken up photography as a hobby as well as shooting short videos for a blog @ 1080/60 which are around 10 minute videos which on my PC take around 25/30 mins to render. As I said, my PC does ok but it does get a little sluggish especially when using Lightroom and Photoshop together or when rendering 1:1 previews in bulk.

I am hoping to start taking many more photos now summer is approaching and in terms of video, that could go either way.

I'm heavily considering the i5 7600k as I mostly do photo work but I'm also considering the i7 6700k just in case I ever need to work on more complicated videos which again, may or may not happen. I'd be happy venturing into OC'ing a little because it looks interesting to me and some extra performance is always nice. I currently use the Evo 212, would I be able to get a somewhat decent OC using this. I don't run my PCs too hard and not 24/7 so it shouldn't negatively impact the CPU lifespan too much right?

If i were to get the 7600k for example for lets say 70% photo 30% video, could I still get good results with that CPU and would it be a noticeable improvement in speed etc over my current 7870k APU? How much on top of the 7600K would the 6700k be in the above scenario considering the £100/150 price difference?

My CPU will be complemented with 16GB of 3000Mhz (or other?) RAM and an appropriate Z1/270 motherboard.

My dilemma is spending the extra money for the i7 now when I don't really need that power today but I might 12 months down the line and don't want to spend more money upgrading again.

I am of course aware of Ryen 5 coming soon but for now I'd like to focus just on the two.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PhilBurton (Apr 3, 2017)

MajesticBeardsman said:


> Hello all, not sure if this is the right place for this but...
> 
> A year ago I built my first PC and at the time I was only interested in web-browsing and YouTube etc with the occasional session on games like Shellshock Live, which aren't very intensive. I decided on an A10-7870k with 8GB of 2400Mhz Ram.
> 
> ...



Welcome to this forum.

For your questions about a new PC, and especially for overclocking, this is not the best forum.

A good all-around hardware site is www.hardocp.com.  They have separate forums for Intel and AMD motherboards, for example.  You can do searches on "Lightroom" or "Photoshop" and find lots of good discussions.  And of course for overclocking, this is a great site.  If you want to get _really _serious about overclocking, they even have a forum for watercooling.

Another forum that may interest you is PC Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review.  This forum also has lots of discussions on monitors for photo editing.

Keep us posted.


----------



## MajesticBeardsman (Apr 3, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> Welcome to this forum.
> 
> For your questions about a new PC, and especially for overclocking, this is not the best forum.
> 
> ...



Ok, sorry about that. Thanks for the links  I'll pop back when I've made a decision in case others can benefit from it.


----------

